# Ativan/Lorazepam - 3 hours later - nothing. =(



## Mandy! (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok - today was the first day I've ever taken medication for my anxiety, and I was prescribed Zoloft (which I start tomorrow) and given Lorazapam for when I needed help before the Zoloft kicked in, and when things are particularly rough. Well, I took it today before I made a phone call that normally has me heavily sighing for a while before I actually push the numbers. It has been 3 hours now, and I still don't feel like making that call. I don't feel anything different, other than drowsiness, AT ALL. My Dr. made it very clear that this drug was only to be taken when necessary, that it was highly addictive, and that it should start working after about half an hour. I was expecting... well, something! 

I'm so discouraged. Is it like this for anyone else? Is there anyone who took/takes it and either had no effect, or experiences a longer time before it goes into effect?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Im guessing he prescribed .5 mg, half to one tablet as needed up to twice a day? Thats a small dose if so.


----------



## Mandy! (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh - they're 1mg and she said I could take 1 every six hours if I was having a particularly bad day, but to make the 20 last all month. I wasn't planning on taking them very often, but... seems pointless now. =(


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, 1mg per dose isn't bad for a starter. But not everyone responds to one mg at a time.. She should have given you more... You can always ask for one refill and say they don't help alot or something.


----------



## Mandy! (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you think it would be ok to take two? :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Mandy! said:


> Oh - they're 1mg and she said I could take 1 every six hours if I was having a particularly bad day, but to make the 20 last all month. I wasn't planning on taking them very often, but... seems pointless now. =(


thats a low dose. typical, but low none-the-less. a typical useful dose of xanax or klonopin may have you eating upwards of 8 of your ativans for a comparable result.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Mandy! said:


> Do you think it would be ok to take two? :um


it would technically be "ok" to take all 20 at once.


----------



## Mandy! (Aug 22, 2008)

I really think she wanted to put me on something basic and not too harmful since she won't be my regular doctor and won't be able to monitor my progress. But, she gave them to me to help me with my search for a regular psychiatrist! Hopefully the Zoloft will help. 

I'll take two of these next time I need it. Thanks.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

If 2mg doesn't do much, I would try and get prescribed another benzo, such as Klonopin (if you need anxiety relief for a long time) or Xanax (if you need short term help). I have taken all 3 medications and there were subtle differences between the 3.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this ,ad I don't want to encourage this at all, but I find very little effect in them at low doses. It's gotten to the point where I just took 11 clonazapam at 1 mg, hoping to feel some sort of euphoria. THIS isn't rcommended, but I needed somthing to escape and I do have a history of drug problems, and feel I have a high tolerance for drugs, I guess I'll see how this works out and post again later, I'm also on zoloft but really thinking highly from what I hear about nardil. Even so far havn't recieved the high I was hoping to. 

If anyone has felt this way and have any other solutions please reply to my post, Im afraid I will fall back into my drug rutines and alcohol, hoping not to have to.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

what has anyone found the best benzo for sa????


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

guitarguy said:


> what has anyone found the best benzo for sa????


general consensus would say klonopin or xanax. Klonopin is usually more favored due to its long half life but that doesnt make it the best choice for everyone in every situation.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I take 16mgs of ativan at a time(4mgs of klonopin)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How odd. Klonopin did nothing for me and 2mg of Ativan knocks me on my ***.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> How odd. Klonopin did nothing for me and 2mg of Ativan knocks me on my ***.


I had the opposite happen. when i tried ativan, i barely felt anything at all. :no It was only with klonopin that i had a good benefit from.


----------



## Mandy! (Aug 22, 2008)

The Ativan didn't help with social anxiety at all, but something strange (for me) happened last night after taking it. It was about six/seven hours later, but I went to lie on my bed to relax (which, come to think of, is something I rarely do as I know it's pointless to try to relax by not doing anything to keep my mind busy, but I did it without thinking) and the next thing I knew, I was waking up this morning! I was lying on top of a made bed, not even using a pillow. I didn't even have my breeze-simulating fan on, which I could never imagine getting to sleep without. I had one instance of annoying thoughts that would usually plague me until I got up, but I cleared my head and had no problem keeping it that way long enough to fall asleep. So either it made me just that tired (which at that point I didn't really feel, and I had also just drank coffee), or it stopped my mind from racing as much. I was just as stressed as always, had just as many reasons as always to NOT SLEEP - probably even more since I was at the doctor's getting tests done earlier in the day, which is the fleeting thought that I made go away.

But as for a euphoric feeling some have mentioned, or feeling like I could do something I normally can't do: nada. 

Does that sound like a common effect of Ativan? The less-than-usual racing mind and ability to fall asleep. For years I've been going to bed around 3 or 4am because I could only sleep when I was too exhausted to think.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Atvan helped a little with my panic attacks but came back when I stopped.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Mandy! said:


> The Ativan didn't help with social anxiety at all, but something strange (for me) happened last night after taking it. It was about six/seven hours later, but I went to lie on my bed to relax (which, come to think of, is something I rarely do as I know it's pointless to try to relax by not doing anything to keep my mind busy, but I did it without thinking) and the next thing I knew, I was waking up this morning! I was lying on top of a made bed, not even using a pillow. I didn't even have my breeze-simulating fan on, which I could never imagine getting to sleep without. I had one instance of annoying thoughts that would usually plague me until I got up, but I cleared my head and had no problem keeping it that way long enough to fall asleep. So either it made me just that tired (which at that point I didn't really feel, and I had also just drank coffee), or it stopped my mind from racing as much. I was just as stressed as always, had just as many reasons as always to NOT SLEEP - probably even more since I was at the doctor's getting tests done earlier in the day, which is the fleeting thought that I made go away.
> 
> But as for a euphoric feeling some have mentioned, or feeling like I could do something I normally can't do: nada.
> 
> Does that sound like a common effect of Ativan? The less-than-usual racing mind and ability to fall asleep. For years I've been going to bed around 3 or 4am because I could only sleep when I was too exhausted to think.


"euphoria" really isnt a good word to describe benzo use as they are depressants. Only in excess or mixed with alcohol would you experience such effect in the first place. A better way to describe how benzos make one feel is "disinhibition" and you're on such a low dose to really even experience that part of it without adding a few shots of tequila.

Benzos will take the edge off but they arent magic by any means. Then again, neither is the zoloft you're starting...have fun and good luck with that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > How odd. Klonopin did nothing for me and 2mg of Ativan knocks me on my ***.
> ...


Same here. I remember sitting in class thinking "okay, so, when does the relief start?"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mandy said:


> they're 1mg and she said I could take 1 every six hours if I was having a particularly bad day, but to make the 20 last all month.


So 20 mg of Ativan in grand total. That would be equal to the 10 mg of Xanax I take in a single day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

when a benzo doesnt do anything for you.. ITS THE DOSAGE!(most likely) lol


----------

